# you know you have it bad when...



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 9, 2015)

... You read hole saw dressing on a bottle in the pantry


----------



## Just Startin' (Jan 9, 2015)

Great lube, nontoxic, edible, abundant availability! :rofl:


----------



## cathead (Jan 10, 2015)

You have to study every screw cap in the refrigerator and see if it has
a double start thread.


----------



## raven7usa (Jan 10, 2015)

You mic the salt and pepper shakers to see if they match .


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 10, 2015)

You use your machinist's level to straighten a hanging picture for your wife.


----------



## cathead (Jan 10, 2015)

you realize the dollar might not be the world's reserve currency much longer. 
In desperation you start saving your urine in a huge carboy behind the lathe
because you know that chemicals for your future electrolysis experiment
will be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## higgite (Jan 10, 2015)

... you comb your mustache with a thread gauge.

... you have read Machinery's Handbook twice, cover to cover, and enjoyed it even though you never quite understood the plot.

... when someone mentions "South Bend", you think "Heavy 10", not "Fighting Irish".


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 10, 2015)

You absolutely can't understand why Machinery's Handbook hasn't been made into a movie.

You read The Machinist's Bedside Reader to your young children when you're tucking them in bed. BTW: I used to read manuals for new machinery to my kids when they were young.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 10, 2015)

When You point out every error on "How it's Made."


----------



## sk1nner (Jan 10, 2015)

You use snap gages and a depth mic to calculate volume of your coffee cup.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 10, 2015)

When you stir your coffee with your 6" scale...


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jan 10, 2015)

you buy two packages of rolling paper at the convenience store, and say honest I haven't smoked anything in 20 years, I am a machinist!  They look at you with a blank stare and you explain Zig Zags are exactly .001".  Well they use to be anyhow.


----------



## Scruffy (May 10, 2015)

When your barber won't cut your hair until running a magnet over it.
Scruffy


----------



## coolidge (May 10, 2015)

mcostello said:


> When You point out every error on "How it's Made."



LOL


----------



## coolidge (May 10, 2015)

When you get to the store and realize you forgot your wallet at home but you remembered to bring your digital calipers.


----------



## 4GSR (May 10, 2015)

Mark in Indiana said:


> You use your machinist's level to straighten a hanging picture for your wife.



Worst yet, you go to someone else's house and notice a picture is hanging crooked and you go straighten it for them!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 10, 2015)

Doubleeboy said:


> you buy two packages of rolling paper at the convenience store, and say honest I haven't smoked anything in 20 years, I am a machinist!  They look at you with a blank stare and you explain Zig Zags are exactly .001".  Well they use to be anyhow.



I just saw a video where Don Bailey from Suburban Tool talked about this! It was really funny too!

Bernie


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 11, 2015)

you have a permanent blue mustache/upper lip from scraping too much.
you like the smell of PB Blaster.
you can't wait for the weekend to work in the shop.
your wife says something to you and you interpret the conversation into mechanicalese for consideration.
when GOJO sends Thank You and Christmas cards with new products and coupons attached.
your sheets are Brown & Sharpe


----------



## higgite (May 11, 2015)

When you think you just heard the kids ask you to take them to Chuck Key Cheese's for pizza.


----------



## markknx (May 11, 2015)

when shopping for mothers day you find yourself on Enco's page.

the scrap yard/steel supply people know you by name.

mark


----------



## 4GSR (May 11, 2015)

Doubleeboy said:


> you buy two packages of rolling paper at the convenience store, and say honest I haven't smoked anything in 20 years, I am a machinist!  They look at you with a blank stare and you explain Zig Zags are exactly .001".  Well they use to be anyhow.



Caught my middle daughter snooping in my tool box and uncovered my rolling paper several years back.  Got accused of rolling my own and not sharing with her!  I have not smoked anything in over 35 years!  And she knows that!


----------



## markknx (May 11, 2015)

Hi, My name is Mark and metal is my problem.
Thanks to all the guys that liked my above post. It is so good to no I am not alone.
Mark


----------



## kvt (May 11, 2015)

You buy the wife something you know she will not use in the kitchen but you can use in the shop.
You buy here a new stainless pans so you can use the old ones in the shop.


----------



## higgite (May 11, 2015)

When someone mentions potato chips, you wonder who would machine a potato?

Tom


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (May 11, 2015)

You no longer need to use the currency converter to convert pounds for dollars for that next great tool you "have to own".


----------



## cathead (May 11, 2015)

You know all the scrapyard guys names!


----------



## Dave Smith (May 11, 2015)

you can't move your machines enough so the handles can't make a 360 turn without hitting another machines handle


----------



## kvt (May 11, 2015)

The scrapyard yard hands think you work there.


----------



## GA Gyro (May 11, 2015)

markknx said:


> when shopping for mothers day you find yourself on Enco's page.
> 
> the scrap yard/steel supply people know you by name.
> 
> mark



OOOOPs... I think I am in trouble already....
The one about correcting 'How its Made'... fits also.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 11, 2015)

I saw something I built on a How It's Made 

Was not the focus of the episode, but was definitely shown.


----------



## higgite (May 11, 2015)

When you sit down to watch "Grizzlies of the North" on the NatGeo channel and think you're going to see a show about lathes in Alaska.

When you thought the word "pepper" in "pepper mill" was a brand name.

When you no longer think the word "swarf" sounds funny.

When your better half asks you to thread a needle and you start looking up change gear combinations.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 11, 2015)

cathead said:


> You know all the scrapyard guys names!




OR,
They all know your name.....


----------

